#ubuntu-marketing 2006-11-06
<poningru> http://uf.freeculture.org/wiki/Linux_commercial
<poningru> we are making a commercial
<poningru> need help with the script
<poningru> actual status: not funny
<poningru> wanted: funny
<tonyyarusso> Also, needs to be less like a job interview.
<tonyyarusso> Mac and PC should be a little bit scared and incredulous, not interested.
<poningru> yeah...
<poningru> so write a new one :p
<tonyyarusso> Meh
<tonyyarusso> Maybe match feature for feature.  Have PC be smug, "well I can __, bet you can't", reply
<tonyyarusso> bring up the concerns people have
<poningru> but it must be funny first
<tonyyarusso> "People need to use me so they can open the documents people send them."
<tonyyarusso> True.
<tonyyarusso> Okay, which of the "Get a Mac" ads were really good, and why?
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> well all of them really... apart from like two
<tonyyarusso> Okay, why?
<tonyyarusso> What makes them funny?
<tonyyarusso> Is it the words?  The timing?  The characters?  The actions?
<poningru> makes fun of 'pc'
<poningru> the words
<tonyyarusso> And why do we love making fun of PC so much?
<poningru> cause most of it is true
<tonyyarusso> Exactly
* poningru shakes fist at Hippocrates
<Burgundavia> a better ad might be to highlight how many things run linux
<tonyyarusso> So if we can subtly touch on the misgivings people have about their computers now, our work is practically done
<Burgundavia> a sort of "Linux Inside"
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: You mean like Google, the FAA, that sort of a list?
<Burgundavia> no
<Burgundavia> like in your home
<tonyyarusso> ah
<poningru> Burgundavia: very small amount...
<poningru> Burgundavia: like tivo... a router maybe
<Burgundavia> somebody walking through a house with a voice over showing all the things that run linux
<tonyyarusso> Well, my laptop, my desktop, and my router is all here.
<poningru> rofl
<Burgundavia> gps, router, fridge, toaster, etc.
<poningru> not your house tonyyarusso
<poningru> fridge?? toaster??
<poningru> bad /. joke?
<tonyyarusso> Okay, gps and router I can buy, not toaster
<Burgundavia> I am certain we can find a fridge running linux
<Burgundavia> and the toaster woudl be joke
<tonyyarusso> What for?  Why would a fridge need an OS?
<Burgundavia> http://www.popsci.com/popsci/how20/b39fea1a2b097010vgnvcm1000004eecbccdrcrd.html
<Burgundavia> the new fridges that have touch screens in them
<tonyyarusso> What do they do...
<Burgundavia> then as the devices are mentioned they would be replaced stuffed penguins of appropriate size
<Burgundavia> at the end "The rest of your house runs Linux. Why not on your computers"
<tonyyarusso> Okay, the keg fridge is fun.  Does it lock the door?
<Burgundavia> and then "Ubuntu: LInux for human beings"
<poningru> ubuntu.com
<tonyyarusso> "Because a computer is more complicated, and I have to interact with it more."
<poningru> yeah I dont know about this Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> it is at least original
<Burgundavia> if people see your ad they are going to think Mac
<Burgundavia> and more importantly, they are going to remember Mac
<tonyyarusso> Yep
<poningru> true
<tonyyarusso> Also, you could do a line of "happy customer" themed ones.
<poningru> but we can draw from that brand recognition
<tonyyarusso> mini-ads, 15 seconds
<poningru> keep in mind these cannot seem like actual ads
<tonyyarusso> College student gets on the bus, sits down next to a friend, who is smiling wide.
<Burgundavia> poningru: but the issue is: they are not going to remember Linux, they are going to remember Mac
<Burgundavia> because they are "Mac ads"
<tonyyarusso> "hey, you look happy.  You must have finally gotten Windows to stop crashing so you could get that essay done in time, huh?"
<poningru> Burgundavia: I dont know... if shift focus toward the ned
<poningru> end*
<tonyyarusso> "No, I gave up on that and used Linux instead"
<Burgundavia> poningru: people don't remember content of ads
<poningru> right
<Burgundavia> they remember feelings and vague stuff
<Burgundavia> white with people talking about computers == Mac
<tonyyarusso> Hence my happy thoughts feeling trend
<tonyyarusso> What do you think about something like that?
<poningru> Burgundavia: thats why the mac spoof ad will only start off like that and shift to something else
<Burgundavia> your draft is essentially a Mac ad
<poningru> not mine
<poningru> friends
<Burgundavia> look, big ad houses never draw that chlose
<tonyyarusso> Also, for my idea, not something on a blank background like the Mac ones, but more "real life situation", less staged-looking
<poningru> we have to fix it
<Burgundavia> for good reason
<Burgundavia> if the professionals avoid it, so should we
<poningru> I dont know about that
<Burgundavia> professionals spend millions figuring out how to part us from our money
<poningru> viral marketing != regular marketing
<Burgundavia> still no reason to copy somebody else
<poningru> anyway this is all preliminary... if we can come up with a better idea...
<poningru> I am sure ffc can be convinced to do that
<poningru> except it cant be a mundane ad... like those stupid firefox ones
<tonyyarusso> Um, can someone give feedback on my thought?
<poningru> tonyyarusso: I like it
<poningru> but it again falls into that firefox like ads
<tonyyarusso> poningru: What's good about it?  How could it improve?
<tonyyarusso> poningru: I never watched those actually, so I don't know what they were like.
<poningru> tonyyarusso: they were just... some person going woah this is so cool and doing something crazy... like eating a phone
<tonyyarusso> Okay, that's a little whacky
<poningru> cause they were so blown away by the browser the person wasnt paying attention to anything else
<tonyyarusso> I think we should try to go the reverse tack:  People feel so "at home" in linux they hardly even notice - until the bank statement comes.
<poningru> see I guess this will be hard to convey to people outside the US
<poningru> but what I wanna do are SuperBowl quality ads
<tonyyarusso> That's a high mark poningru
<poningru> frack yeah
<tonyyarusso> However, one objection to that:
<Burgundavia> you know how much money people spend on superbowl ads?
<poningru> Burgundavia: I realize that
<poningru> Burgundavia: but the quality usually does not come from the $$$ but the creativity behind it
<poningru> as in the production budget
<Burgundavia> lots of moeny
<tonyyarusso> Superbowl ads target a fairly low-intelligence sector of the population (no offense to anyone that actually watches it, but...), and so the utterly ridiculous factor works there.  We need to be a little bit higher-strata than that to be taken seriously, because our market isn't the guys on the couch trying to get their wife to bring more beer.
<tonyyarusso> Quick: everybody ask a Windows user that they have up in Gaim what their concerns are about Linux that we should shoot down
<poningru> games
<poningru> and apperantly too hard to learn
<tonyyarusso> Can we even pretend to compete in the games sector?
<tonyyarusso> Probably not.
<poningru> nope
<tonyyarusso> So we'll go with the second, because that we can.
<tonyyarusso> How would we prove to someone that it's not too hard to learn?
<tonyyarusso> ime, most of them make that statement, but if you ask if they've ever tried, or even seen a Linux desktop, the answer is no.
<poningru> bbl
<poningru> gotta take care of couple of stuff
<poningru> be back in like an hour
<tonyyarusso> On the games front, apparently Laura is impressed by ppracer at least
<tonyyarusso> That's a college student that likes random things perspective though, not a serious gamer's.
<Burgundavia> we have a lot of "non-standard" games
<Burgundavia> there is a huge market for "casual games"
<tonyyarusso> True
<tonyyarusso> Not as a primary point, but secondary
<Burgundavia> yes
<tonyyarusso> We have another idea, in the 15 second spot category:
<tonyyarusso> Solely focused on price (hey, we're college kids).
<tonyyarusso> Comparing what you get for $299.
<tonyyarusso> Windows?  or Ubuntu and an Xbox?
<tonyyarusso> Windows?  or Ubuntu and an iPod?
<tonyyarusso> and a trip to Florida?
<tonyyarusso> etc.
<tonyyarusso> She suggested on scales, I think some of them might work with side by side cash registers
<tonyyarusso> Also, Sponsor a child in Africa for X time and Ubuntu, or Windows?
<Burgundavia> you have better things to do with your money
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, that line of reasoning
<Burgundavia> ... like eating (box of generic KD-stuff)
<tonyyarusso> End with "What would YOU do with $300?"
<Burgundavia> no mention of exact figures
<tonyyarusso> How come?
<Burgundavia> people do wierd things when money is mentioned
<Madpilot> Don't forget that many people think of Windows as 'free' - after all, it's included in the cost of the PC they bought...
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, but we can attack that too
<Madpilot> Anyone ever gone into a computer store, looked at laptops, asked about prices, then asked, "So, how much would I save if I didn't by XP with that?"
<tonyyarusso> What sort of weird things?
<tonyyarusso> Sure, and they look at you confused.
<tonyyarusso> Wouldn't the weird things they'd do be to our advantage, since we're saving them money?
<tonyyarusso> One fun tack in the store is to be really interested, and lose all of it when they say they don't sell them without Windows.
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: Can we mention figures that aren't in dollars?  Like X weeks of generic KD?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> watch ads for a week
<Burgundavia> unscoop your brain from the floor
<Burgundavia> and think about what they all have in common
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: ...I don't really watch TV
<Burgundavia> nor do I
<Burgundavia> however, I do pay attention to them when I do
<Burgundavia> if you are selling someting people can go and buy, then they mention money
<tonyyarusso> (Very few channels PLUS the power is out to that part of the house atm)
<Burgundavia> if you can't, such as a service or a something software related, they don't
<tonyyarusso> Okay
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: One of the problems we have because of that is that we're trying to convince people to switch, not just make the original choice.  It seems like this would be easier if it was "Door 1 or Door 2", rather than "You live here; wanna relocate?"
<Burgundavia> http://www.loadingreadyrun.com/videos/view/13/Rejected+%27Get+a+Mac%27+Ads
<tonyyarusso> Quicktime?  Hrm...
<tonyyarusso> Is the IBM Linux ad series at all useful to our brainstorming?
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, very strange. Even stranger than the real Mac Vs XP ads!
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: those are local guys
<Madpilot> local to us, you mean?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Madpilot> cool
<Burgundavia> C dates Jeremy (the Mac guy)
* tonyyarusso needs to know how to play quicktime
<Burgundavia> dated, rather
<tonyyarusso> Wait, never mind.  Got it
<Burgundavia> it is called gstremaer
<tonyyarusso> I like the juggling one
<Burgundavia> http://www.loadingreadyrun.com/videos/view/29/OMG%21+Bears%21
<Madpilot> The ZOMGies one is worth downloading
<BHSPitLappy> tonyyarusso, I think persuading the user to spend their 300 bucks on a DIFFERENT microsoft product is fishy ;)
<BHSPitLappy> RE: xbox
<tonyyarusso> BHSPitLappy: Yeah, not that specific one,  Just "cool stuff that costs money"
<BHSPitLappy> that's suggesting that MS actually makes decent stuff, and ubuntu is merely CHEAPER, not necessarily better
<BHSPitLappy> you definitely don't want to suggest that ubuntu is only a good option because it's a ghetto, cheap alternative
<tonyyarusso> Mauled  by sharks?  HAHAHA
<BHSPitLappy> if windows were freeware, I wouldn't use it
<tonyyarusso> Right, so let's have some of the other reasons
<tonyyarusso> That was just one track we can pursue
<BHSPitLappy> how much can we really legally reference windows?
<tonyyarusso> No idea
<BHSPitLappy> like, show a pseudo screen capture of something being really slow and then crashing, maybe a blue screen and frustration
<BHSPitLappy> "Tired of THIS?"
<BHSPitLappy> then 3d-cube transition over to an ubuntu desktop kicking ace, mention some of the key perks over major windows frustrations (rebooting, viruses)
<BHSPitLappy> by the way, what are we brainstorming
<tonyyarusso> Potential Linux ads
<tonyyarusso> (The roflcopter?)
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: "Apparently mauled by sharks" is golden
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> all good Canadian humour
<poningru> yarr
<BHSPitLappy> apparently I can't play those videos
<BHSPitLappy> how do I make firefox use the mplayer plugin?
<BHSPitLappy> I installed it via synaptic
<BHSPitLappy> but that didn't cause it to USE it...
<Madpilot> gxine plays most of them streaming; downloading the files gets totem-xine playing the rest that I've tried.
<Burgundavia> I have not had any issue with totem-gstreamer
<Burgundavia> suckas
<BHSPitLappy> I just always use mplayer plugin
<Burgundavia> it is crap
<BHSPitLappy> (this is a fairly fresh install, though, so I don't have it back)
<BHSPitLappy> is not
<Madpilot> No catfights about media players, please...
<BHSPitLappy> rawr!
* BHSPitLappy jumps
<Burgundavia> I just get annoyed with mplayer people telling me how totem sucks
<Burgundavia> time for some payback
<poningru> HA
<poningru> mplayer++
<poningru> totem teh suck
* poningru runs
<BHSPitLappy> tru dat
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: you seen this? http://youtube.com/watch?v=dPv8psZsvIU
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, cool find. Bookmarked!
<tonyyarusso> I can see home :)  Good 'ol Northwest
<Madpilot> we're right under that big stream heading north up & across the Pacific to Anchorage, Japan & the rest of the Orient
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, MSP has a lot of flights serving Asia too
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-11-07
<jenda> hello tsmithe :)
<tsmithe> yo
<jenda> so...
<tsmithe> explain paypal to me
<jenda> for paypal, you only need a credit card.
<jenda> You create a free online account, register your CC with that account.
<tsmithe> it says: "Choosing the Right Account: Personal Account
<tsmithe> Ideal if you shop online. Make secure payments on eBay and merchant websites using your credit card, debit card or bank account."
<jenda> You send your account some money from the CC (takes a bit of time)
<jenda> exactly that
<jenda> and then you transfer money from your acc to mine. done.
<tsmithe> it also says: "Note: You must be over 18 to sign up for a PayPal account." i'm not
<jenda> aha
<jenda> ok, that makes it a bit more difficult :)
<tsmithe> do they care?
<jenda> no, they don't... as long as you have a CC
<jenda> and if you don't use it much, it doesn't really matter.
<tsmithe> i have a visa electron and a solo card
* jenda not an expert in cards... I don't even play poker.
<jenda> A visa electron is debit, no?
<tsmithe> both are
<jenda> it says you can use it... so I guess you can :)
<tsmithe> coolio
<jenda> I need to use a CC (which I don't have yet) in order to be allowed to collect the large sum of money the posters cost.
<jenda> (hopefully up to $350... although I'm not near that yet)
<tsmithe> how many euros would that be?
<jenda> for 15 posters, 16
<tsmithe> right. ill do something about it tomorrow.
<tsmithe> and how do i know i can trust you?
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> don't trust me. I'll send first, you send once you get them.
<jenda> Sounds good?
<lotusleaf> it's a trap!
<lotusleaf> j/k
<tsmithe> jenda: ok
<tsmithe> but how do you know you can trust me?
<lotusleaf> lol
<jenda> I don't.
<jenda> tsmithe, honestly, what do you have to gain - 16
<tsmithe> a few posters?
<lotusleaf> he's an ubuntu member, sounds good to me
<jenda> Yes - but hypothetically, if you cheated me, I'd make your life in Ubuntu miserable ;)
<tsmithe> cool. i trust you.
<jenda> OK, now please give me your Credit Card number, PIN, street address, bank account number, full name, date of birth, names of both parents...
<tsmithe> lol
<jenda> names of household animals (including species and age), name of your school and girlfriend... her address... her picture...
<jenda> :)
<jenda> No, seriously - email me your street address to jenda at ubuntu dot com
<tsmithe> will do
<jenda> tsmithe: ok, is it 15 posters?
<tsmithe> yup
<jenda> I'll write it down. I have quite a few orders in queue and am very busy, so it might take a while.
<tsmithe> i can wait
<tsmithe> sent
<jenda> received
<nixternal> jenda, how much for some posters sent to Chicago?
<jenda> nixternal: same planet, same price ;)
<nixternal> i don't even know the prices
<jenda> one buck apiece plus shipping
<jenda> shipping = approx $5 for up to 15 posters, $9 for 15-27 or so, $12 for over 27 (up to 50, I hope)
<jenda> More than 50 or 60 would go over a kilo - I dunno how much it would be there.
<tsmithe> so jenda - before i go to sleep; all set for the posters?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> I'll try to send soon, should be within this week.
<jenda> I first have to send to those people who have already paid, though.
<tsmithe> wow! great! i was expecting it to take longer than that!
<tsmithe> do you print them yourself, or get someone to do it for you?
<poningru> yarr
<tsmithe> i didnt know it was speak like a pirate day
<jenda> tsmithe: a professional printer.
<jenda> It's not speak like a pirate day.
<jenda> Poor poningru has never learnt otherwise :(
<tsmithe> didnt think so.
<poningru> blarrgh?
<poningru> yarr
* tsmithe ninja-slaps poningru for being unorthodox
* poningru is watching piratebay
<jenda> must be the rrrum.
<jenda> You can _watch_ piratebay? :)
<tsmithe> how do you "watch" piratebay?
<tsmithe> !
<tsmithe> it's quite static
<poningru> its a movie
<poningru> about piratebay
<jenda> really?
<jenda> omg
<tsmithe> it's also a website
<jenda> can I steal it?
<poningru> zomg
<poningru> yes its called...
<poningru> thats right you guessed it
<tsmithe> piratebay
<jenda> stealthisfilm?
<poningru> steal this film
<jenda> I saw that
<poningru> :p
<jenda> I donated to that :-D
<tsmithe> so it's not called piratebay?
<poningru> tsmithe: ofcourse not
<jenda> It's the only online thing I've ever donated to.
<tsmithe> so i didnt guess it!
<jenda> what's wrong with piratebay, btw?
<jenda> ah...
<poningru> nothing...?
<tsmithe> nothing
<jenda> nothing is. piratebay.com is a filthy domain shark.
* tsmithe yawns
<tsmithe> well. i'm gonna sleep now
<tsmithe> it must be like 2am in prague!
<jenda> omg, it is!
<jenda> :)
<jenda> 1:17
<jenda> good night.
<jenda> Now back to our discussion...
<jenda> yarr.
* tsmithe ninja-slaps and jumps away
<elkbuntu> hey Burgwork, i dont know if nixternal has dobbed us in, but loco/country teams are going to be getting encouraged to be more involved with the marketing team
<Burgwork> elkbuntu: right, like we are not very involved right now :)
<jenda> great :)
<Burgwork> my Canada half doesn't really communicate with my Marketing half
<jenda> I always wanted/intended the marketing team to take care of what the LoCo teams would each on their own if it didn't.
* jenda looks for his Czech half.
* nixternal looks for a half
<elkbuntu> well, we're sort of toying with the idea of encouraging locos to have 'marketing' contacts to represent their countries in the channel etc so that we actually find out about country-specific events/news before it's too old for UWN
<jenda> mm
<jenda> I wonder who would represent CZ, AU, CA and Chicago... ;)
<tonyyarusso> jenda: Aww...did you get split up when they drew that line in '93?
<jenda> Nah, I was totally on one side ;)
<jenda> (BTW, why does the timestamp on your message say 2:03?)
<tonyyarusso> (Who what now?)
<tonyyarusso> (It's 20:03 here...)
<jenda> Hmm... must be them stupid timezones :)
<jenda> I guess it would be a good idea to go to bed today, too. Good night :)
<tsmithe> yo jenda?
<tsmithe> dont worry... i'm gonna get food now
<jenda> tsmithe-supper: I'm here... I'm not here... I'll be here soon :) in about 3 hours.
<jenda> feel free to email me.
<MitchM> jenda: I'm stealing a portion of your diy.devubuntu.com code for ubuntu-rocks.org =)
<MitchM> if that's acceptable.
<MitchM> (Joey liked your website -- and thus _commanded_ me to make a better ubuntu-rocks.org one)
<Plug> Are Ubuntu Rocks suitable for keeping as pets?
<MitchM> lol.
<BHSPitLappy> hey
<BHSPitLappy> what's up
<lotusleaf> burrito
<BHSPitLappy> anyone have any good materials regarding introducing people to linux
<BHSPitLappy> I often find myself at a loss for the correct words when somebody asks me, "What exactly is linux?"
<MitchM> Does anyone off hand know where the Ubuntu TTF font is found?
<BHSPitLappy> the one used in the logo?
<MitchM> correct
<MitchM> =)
<BHSPitLappy> no idea
<MitchM> hmm. thanks... =)
<BHSPitLappy> need to type something other than "ubuntu" with it? ;)
<MitchM> ah got it.
<MitchM> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTitle
<MitchM> sure do =)
<jenda> MitchM: of course
<MitchM> har har...
* MitchM raids Jenda's code.
<MitchM> thar be pillagin' about these waters
<jenda> you can give me the improved version afterwards... and praise MenZa somewhere in the process.
<MitchM> lol.
<MitchM> will do
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-11-08
<jenda> UDS up now.
<MitchM> http://ubuntu-rocks.org is what i turned it into for now.
<MitchM> (until Joey doth command me to do more)
<jenda> Are you a remote control web developer?
<MitchM> what exactly do you mean by that?
<MitchM> =)
<MitchM> Remote Control being a device that sends infrared signals to my TV somehow doesnt fit in with web-dev
<MitchM> (in my head)
<jenda> "remote control" doesn't contain infra-red in it anywhere :)
<jenda> I can remote control through ssh, and in this case IRC :)
<jenda> I've got 26 more minutes of this BOF, in which I wanna be.
<MitchM> lol.
<MitchM> well if what you mean by "remote control web developer" is -- I use "ssh and vim" to "remotely" develop websites (after i've uploaded a basic "design") -- Well then; I'll steal your term and put it on my resume.
<MitchM> MitchM -- Remote Control Web Developer / Peon Extraordinare.
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> toby gave up abit too early there...
<BHSPitLappy> sorry for the repeat, but
<BHSPitLappy> anyone have any good materials regarding introducing people to linux?
<BHSPitLappy> I often find myself at a loss for the correct words when somebody asks me, "What exactly is linux?"
<jenda> whylinuxisbetter.com
<jenda> BHSPitLappy
<jenda> IT's made by Ubuntu's very own Manu Cornet.
<BHSPitLappy> cool
<BHSPitLappy> so many people have asked me lately, too (since I bring it up often)
<BHSPitLappy> and I try to make sense of it, but it's not easy ;)
<jenda> yep :)
<BHSPitLappy> explaining the concept of distros, and that linux is really just the backbone of them all
<BHSPitLappy> but often refers to the entire linux / open-source world, etc
<BHSPitLappy> when you think about it, we're a really disorganized bunch ;)
<jenda> very
<jenda> that's what the community-oriented BOFs are for. This one was really good.
<jenda> Anyway, I'm falling asleep as i speak.
<jenda> night :)
<BHSPitLappy> night
<meatballhat9000> anyone 'round?
<lotusleaf> ^^
<meatballhat9000> howdy - I realize that most of the Ubuntu folks are probably in the UK or S. Africa... so it's probably not the best time of day :-)
<lotusleaf> meatballhat9000: I'm just an ubuntu worshipper, what's up?
<lotusleaf> meatballhat9000: or they're @ google :)
<meatballhat9000> right on - me too...   I noticed that the mailing list isn't especially active and wanted to see if IRC was a better place to hash things out
<lotusleaf> meatballhat9000: you looking for support? Search /list for ubuntu
<lotusleaf> meatballhat9000: #ubuntu #kubuntu #xubuntu #edubuntu and more
<lotusleaf> meatballhat9000: #ubuntu-offtopic #kubuntu-offtopic
<meatballhat9000> no no no....  sorry if my chatter is unprofessional
<lotusleaf> meatballhat9000: #ubuntuforums
<meatballhat9000> I'm into marketing by trade
<lotusleaf> meatballhat9000: ah, have you posted to the marketing mailing list?
<meatballhat9000> yes
<lotusleaf> meatballhat9000: probably the best place aside from here IMO
<meatballhat9000> right on
<lotusleaf> meatballhat9000: since time zones are an issue for some
<meatballhat9000> precisely
<meatballhat9000> are you able to give me a sense of how closely ubuntu-marketing works with the LoCo's?
<lotusleaf> meatballhat9000: I would suggest you speak with an ubuntu member, someone who may address your questions much better than I.
<lotusleaf> meatballhat9000: as I said, I just sing from the ubuntu hymnal :)
<meatballhat9000> guilty as well :-)
<meatballhat9000> do you mind my asking where you're located?
<meatballhat9000> ...I'm having trouble finding folks in my area with whom I might start a LoCo
<lotusleaf> meatballhat9000: on a strange round planet, imprisoned by gravity
<meatballhat9000> har har
<lotusleaf> meatballhat9000: have you tried asking around in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<lotusleaf> meatballhat9000: lots of chatters in there now
<meatballhat9000> will do - sorry to bother
<lotusleaf> not a bother ;/
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: how goes the obey ubuntu posters? :)
<Madpilot> done, actually
<lotusleaf> wee
<lotusleaf> do you still have all the designs in the stages of incarnation?
<Madpilot> not really, but it's in SVG so it's easy to recreate
<Madpilot> one sec, I'll find the URL for you
<lotusleaf> kewl thx
<lotusleaf> you don't have your test designs in jpg png or whatever?
<Madpilot> PNG & SVG http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/Ubuntu_Posters_Roughcut/
<Madpilot> and a little readme
<lotusleaf> sweet
<lotusleaf> thx
<Madpilot> no problem. It was a fun experiment - getting a more hand-drawn look from Inkscape, vs the very sleek look usually associated w/ vector drawings
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: =) I'm glad you had fun with it
<lotusleaf> I was surprised anyone ran with the idea
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: very nicely done, thanks =)
<BHSPitLappy> Madpilot, now open-source your newly-learned inkscape skills
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: will that url remain on ubuntu.com? I'd like to add a link to that on my site
<Madpilot> lotusleaf, yes, that's the Marketing Team's bzr repo, so it's stable
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: sweet, thx again =)
<Burgundavia> hey slackers
<Burgundavia> :D
<Burgundavia> whose up for some UWN hacking?
<Madpilot> hi Burgundavia. Having fun with your fan club on the -ca ML?
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/Ubuntu_Posters_Roughcut/
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: Obey Ubuntu! :)
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: tonnes
<rikai> bbl, off to play some F.E.A.R.
<Burgundavia> madpilot: where is that cd holding box?
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, um... not sure, just a sec.
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: Front page of DIY Marketing iirc
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk5mF1FdNl4&mode=related&search=
<Burgundavia> interesting
<jenda> Madpilot: I'm not sure how important it is, but the trademark line should be Ubuntu, Canonical and the Ubuntu logo are trademarks of Canonical Ltd.
<Madpilot> jenda, on my roughcut poster?
<Burgundavia> jenda: you got some DIY website love soon?
<jenda> Burgundavia: I'm having trouble with website makers, but it's getting there.
<jenda> Burgundavia: diy.devubuntu.com is where it's at now.
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> we still need a palce for people to upload to
<jenda> bzr bzr bzr
<Madpilot> jenda, only if it works :|
* jenda is still hoping that bzr will have a http interface to look at from your browser too.
<jenda> It doesn't work at times?
<Burgundavia> I think it does
<Burgundavia> bzr is not good enough
<jenda> Well... I guess the cronjob business is a little bit of a hack...
<Burgundavia> it requires a commandline and you need to install it
<Burgundavia> we need a completely web-based tool
<jenda> ok
<jenda> agreed
<Madpilot> jenda, who has upload rights to marketing's bzr repo?
<jenda> Madpilot: the entire ubuntu-marketing team.
<Burgundavia> basically, a document management tool
<jenda> bug the launchpad people, I guess.
<jenda> spec it?
<Madpilot> jenda, you sure? Even after I registerd an SSH key on LP, I couldn't get uploading working...
<jenda> I'm pretty sure... the product is ~ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntu
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, who was working on that bzr-for-marketing-team tut, and where is it?
<Burgundavia> hmm, I forget
<Burgundavia> poningru maybe
<jenda> tut?
<Burgundavia> tutorial
<poningru> nixternal is
<poningru> no clue where that is
<jenda> ah
<poningru> I agreed to help him with it
<Burgundavia> nixternal is at MTV, no?
<poningru> no
<jenda> nixternal was the one who uploaded your posters, Madpilot
<jenda> ie. he must have access...
<poningru> but I had/have couple of conferences to finish
<Madpilot> jenda, yeah, he finally got it working; I just stuck them up on the ubuntu.ca server, which I have full access to
<poningru> finished one today
<jenda> ok
<jenda> I wonder what wasn't working.
<Madpilot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/bzr
<Madpilot> it was nixternal ^^
<poningru> so yeah one thing I learned at the conferences today was apperantly my uni has a software usability center
<Burgundavia> night
<poningru> and I am getting them to do usability studies on nvu
<poningru> next in line is ubuntu/gnome
<jenda> The Czech LoCo team has been asked in an interview what progress has been made towards new-user-accessibility in Edgy (for which Ubuntu is renowned). Anyone have any tips?
<jenda> pm
<jenda> oops
<nixternal> i got a message from john little, and now that the elections are over with he should be returning
<jenda> he's in politics?
<nixternal> he has been super busy on the campaign trails working along side the houston chronicle as an independent political blogger
<nixternal> oh ya jenda, big time politician
<Burgwork> ok, that rocks
<jenda> neat :)
<nixternal> he is very famous in politics
<Burgwork> I was wondering about that
<jenda> BTW, you guys, have a look at the front page of the Ubnutu Forums...
<nixternal> well, not very famous, but politicians know who he is
<jenda> (I didn't even ask)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> Ubuntu Posters
<jenda> yep
<Burgwork> cool
<nixternal> i thought they were cheaper than that for some reason
<jenda> They are :)
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> i thought they were bigger than that as well, i was thinking posters
<jenda> Once the idea bubbled up to the point where I should give Ryan the price etc, I gave him $2 per poster, of which $1 will be a donation to the forums.
<jenda> They are A3
<nixternal> however, i sure could use a bunch, as i want to post them all over my school
<jenda> it's poster size :)
<jenda> 10 for $15
<jenda> You never saw a different price.
<nixternal> ok, thats what i thought ;)
<jenda> :)
<nixternal> i know
<nixternal> umm..
* nixternal points at ubuntulog --:>
<jenda> eeek
* jenda whispers
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> rofl
<jenda> $25 is the price only for purchases by that button on the forums.
<tsmithe> wow, i see the poster business is really taking off!
<tsmithe> !ubuntulog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntulog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tsmithe> damn
<Burgwork> ubuntulog is the logging daemon
<Burgwork> there probably shoudl be a factoid about it
<tsmithe> where can i find the log?
<Burgwork> ubotu: ubuntulog is a logging bot run on various Ubuntu channels. You can read the logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<tsmithe> wow... that page is well indexed! they need to get a beagle on that fast!
* tsmithe just reinvented google (thought of a "beagle web app")!
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> Start a business and turn filthy rich next.
<tsmithe> yeah!
<tsmithe> i just read the "current log", and i can't remember any of the beginning, even though it says i joined
<tsmithe> does it log quits?
<tsmithe> i dont really understand how current it is either
<jenda> tsmithe: I thing so.
<tsmithe> well, unless you were talking about another toby (which is quite likely), when you said "toby gave up abit too early there...", suggests i came and left rather quickly...
<tsmithe> but then i do remember the discussion on the price of the posters: "You never saw a different price." but it seems that my first quote was eleven hours before...
<jenda> aha
<jenda> I believe you came in, asked sometnig and left, no?
<tsmithe> it seems that i didnt say anything
<tsmithe> so, i must have left. in which case, it doesnt log quits
<tsmithe> oh, and i added you on jabber (gotta flaunt my gmail account)
<jenda> sure
<jenda> added you too.
* MitchM pokes Jenda
<jenda> ouch!
<MitchM> =)
<jenda> What's up? :)
<MitchM> oh -- just felt like poking you.
<MitchM> so -- nothing really...
<MitchM> how is diy comming?
<tsmithe> website looks alright so far
<tsmithe> i'd like to help out, but i'm rather rusty (haven't coded an anywhere near decent) web app in a while; and i'm behind on all the snazzy technologies like ajax...
<tsmithe> why does he want to help people get xboxes?
<tsmithe> tut tut tut
<tsmithe> oh; and i've managed to give away all my cds. they went quite quickly in the end
<StikkitJim> lol we had a lecturer at uni tell us all to use suse for an assignment - handed out ubuntu cd's hehe all gone
<tsmithe> coolio!
<tsmithe> why is suse better than ubuntu?!
<StikkitJim> na i think our uni love novell
<StikkitJim> and cisco :E
<tsmithe> what, with the recent deal with ms! and cisco's no better either
<jenda> MitchM: ah, it's going slow. The people who offer to help mysteriously disappear...
<StikkitJim> just smells like a load of ballmer
<lotusleaf> embalmer?
<lotusleaf> jenda: offer to help what
<jenda> lotusleaf: diy.devubuntu.com
<lotusleaf> ah
<lotusleaf> I think a lot of people have good ideas and intentions, but as with anything which is volunteer, actual efforts are lacking
<lotusleaf> reminds me when I used to make total conversions for games in the 1990'ies, and people would ask me to help them with their idea, they had all the ideas but had no means to work on their goals, unless I or someone else did the work for them =)
<jenda> I'll say :)
<jenda> lotusleaf: I'm the guy that constantly has them ideas and intentions...
<jenda> And then, when it comes to ... implementing them...
<jenda> ehm...
<tsmithe> php is good!
<lotusleaf> jenda: well you had posters printed right?
<jenda> I have to find someone who can actually do things :)
<lotusleaf> jenda: that's following through
<jenda> I did, true.
<jenda> :)
<lotusleaf> well, there you go! :)
<lotusleaf> how many other ppl do you see trying to do something like that
<tsmithe> i'm off to bed...
<jenda> MInd, I had HanZo make them, and a pro printer to print them ;)
* tsmithe yawns, with the thought of the awaiting maths homework to do in the morning...
<StikkitJim> jenda: are there many people working on ubuntu marketing?
<jenda> StikkitJim: not really :(\
<jenda> ANd yet, some are doing good efforts locally.
<jenda> I'm hoping to have an influx of LoCo people to help out after the UDS :)
<tsmithe> i want to help!
<jenda> I'll draft you, then :)
* StikkitJim wants to help!
<tsmithe> what kind of help is needed?
<jenda> What can you do?
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> I'm a tidbit busy ATM... my BOF is about to start...
<tsmithe> short list!
<jenda> But, basically, I need to get diy.devubuntu.com finalised, and kick off from there.
<jenda> Once that's done,
<tsmithe> i'll try to help
<StikkitJim> I have access to lots of fancy cameras, editing equipment, tv studio, and a good salesperson
<jenda> I want a list of HOWTOs people can follow to do marketing locally.
<jenda> ooo
<lotusleaf> jenda: excellent idea
<jenda> Well...
<jenda> umm
<tsmithe> ok: easy for howtos
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-11-09
<tsmithe> theres already plenty
<jenda> have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/Spreadubuntu
<jenda> Take it with caution, it's very outdated, but most of the ideas are in there, mainly the second section.
<tsmithe> i want a look at the diy site code, though (not that i promise anything)
<lotusleaf> jenda: like this? :P http://slashdot.org/%7EHosiah/journal/122963
<tsmithe> i'm rather rubbish at php...
<lotusleaf> lol @ "5. Anybody with a CD burner and a Linux fetish will have old Linux CDs they don't use anymore - like when you've updated to the new version. Take these CDs with you to the library, and tuck them into the Windows books in the computer books section."
<lotusleaf> I'm pretty sure that violates some law
<lotusleaf> but it's amusing to read
<tsmithe> not really, i wouldnt have thought
<tsmithe> well im off to bed. email me if you want help. my address is on launchpad
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> LOL "6. Go to the Ubuntu site - the page where you can order an Ubuntu disk sent to you for free - and fill in RANDOM ADDRESSES. Mystery gifts from the software fairy. "
<BHSPitMonkey> yo
<jenda> Yo MitchM.
<MitchM> hey jenda
<MitchM> whats up?
<jenda> nuttin
<jenda> well, a lot really :)
<jenda> There's a Linux conference coming up here... I'm trying to squeeeeze myself in...
<jenda> ... and ...
<jenda> have a look at the front page of ubuntuforums.org :)
<MitchM> har har har!
<MitchM> =)
<MitchM> your going to get slammed :-)
<jenda> 3 emails so far.
<jenda> It's been there for a day, almost... :)
<jenda> so it's not _that_ bad.
<jenda> BTW, the price is higher there - it's a donation to the forums.
<MitchM> ah.
<MitchM> very nice =)
* jenda = professional spammer now.
<MitchM> lol
<lophyte> jenda: ping?
<lophyte> damn, missed her again
<jenda> lophyte: pong
<jenda> erhm...
<lophyte> oh hey :)
<jenda> _him_ :)
<lophyte> oh, hah.. sorry... my apologies
<jenda> NP :)
<jenda> I wanted to know more about the damages
<jenda> of the posters.
<lophyte> I can take a picture if you'd like
<jenda> sure :)
<jenda> BTW, I can't send them flat.
<jenda> 1) no envelopes big enough
<lophyte> ah
<jenda> 2) they would bend them.
<lophyte> perhaps a cardboard tube then?
<jenda> expensive :/
<jenda> But will do if it looks bad enough.
<jenda> The other two test-recipients didn't have any visible damage.
<lophyte> argh.. I hate wireless so much
<lophyte> excuse me while I go throw my wireless router out the window\
<Burgwork> http://www.opensuse.org/
<Burgwork> ok, that website rocks
<lophyte> ...
<lophyte> okay, this is ridiculously slow
<lophyte> and my link quality is like 90%
<jenda> ouch
<jenda> Burgwork: wow
<Burgwork> just the front page is good
<Burgwork> the rest is a little busy
<jenda> That's what I was looking for when I asked for Spreadubuntu designs.
<jenda> Czech is #3 :)
<lophyte> alreight... brb.
<Burgwork> frontpage == those language links
<jenda> yeppers
<jenda> I intended to have the See it, Try it, Get it Shipit links on the front page.
<Burgwork> we should do the something similar on ubuntu.com
<jenda> Agreed.
<jenda> wow.
<jenda> yes, agreed :)
<jenda> Based around a biga$$ logo...
<Burgwork> yep
<Burgwork> maybe have big english words, surrounded by smaller other languages
<Burgwork> like the logo
<Burgwork> do we see what I mean?
<jenda> yep :)
<Burgwork> excellent
<Burgwork> now to mock that upu
<jenda> oi...
<jenda> Burgwork: have a look at this... if it inspires a bit...
<jenda> http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/SpreadUbuntu%20Design%20Mockups/JendaVancura/Mockup2.png
<jenda> if it doesn't - pretend you never saw i t:)
<Burgwork> it does. I find it is a little busy
<jenda> sure, it was intended for something else.
<jenda> But you can use any part or no part of it if it comes in handy.
<jenda> tristian is the author of the orig world thing.
<lophyte> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e97/lophyte/IMG_0222.jpg
<lophyte> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e97/lophyte/IMG_0223.jpg
<lophyte> jenda ^^
<jenda> aww :(
<jenda> OK... stuffing the center with somethnig would solve that.
<jenda> I'll think about it.
<jenda> I'm sorry, lophyte :(
<lophyte> yeah, probably
<lophyte> no worries.. I'll just put something heavy on them to flatten them
<jenda> I'll be giving a speech on Accelerated Desktops :)
<jenda> w00t
<lophyte> nice
<lophyte> I'm hosting a newbie workshop on saturday
<jenda> neat-o
<MitchM> ls
<MitchM> ls -l
* MitchM chuckles.
<jenda> wow
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-11-10
<BHSPitMonkey> yo all
<Madpilot> hi
<BHSPitMonkey> can anyone clue me in as to how I generate a pgp key for myself?
<BHSPitMonkey> (and subsequently attach it to my launchpad acct)
<lotusleaf> BHSPitMonkey: http://lotusleafslinks.tuxfamily.org/linuxencryption.html
<lotusleaf> BHSPitMonkey: some quick howtos
<BHSPitMonkey> thanks
<lotusleaf> yw
<lotusleaf> BHSPitMonkey: you might want to use a frontend like kgpg
<lotusleaf> BHSPitMonkey: or seahorse
<lotusleaf> makes using gpg a snap ;)
<Madpilot> Seahorse is very nice
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Seahorse generates mad amounts of hidden files/directories though.
<Madpilot> really? /me pokes into ~/.seahorse
* lotusleaf prefers kgpg or CLI gpg
<lotusleaf> but of course, TinFoilHat Linux is great for handling keys
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, ah, the giant stack of seahorse* subdirectories off ~/.gnome2?
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Yep
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, no idea what all that pile is, but they're only 32kb each, so not bulky, at least
<tonyyarusso> True
<tonyyarusso> Anybody know if there are plans for a curses-based version of gobby?
<Burgundavia> no idea
<Burgundavia> but gobby has a limited shelf life
<Burgundavia> telepathy is going to replace it, via generic tie ins
<tonyyarusso> Good point
* tonyyarusso still doesn't understand the full breadth of telepathy
<Burgundavia> as gstreamer is to media, telepathy is to communication
* Flannel thinks Burgundavia is being a jerk for making the 'future of communication' GUI based. ;)
<Burgundavia> telepathy is not GUI based
<Burgundavia> the core libraries, afaik, are gui-free
<Flannel> isn't telepathy just the doohickey on the menu bar?
<BHSPitMonkey> GUI-free-as-in-beer, or GUI-free-as-in-speech?
<Burgundavia> no, far from it
<Burgundavia> http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<Burgundavia> if you paid attention to my analogy
<Burgundavia> as gstreamer is to media, telepathy is to communication
<Flannel> Burgundavia: I have no sound, hense no experience with gstreamer (I ssh into my box)
<Burgundavia> right
<Flannel> hence even.  I speek gudly.
<Flannel> but, thanks for clearing that up
<Burgundavia> no worries
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<jenda> decent...
<jenda> lophyte: i also thought... maybe rolling them tighter would help against crushing too.
<lophyte> yup, probably
<lophyte> but i think putting something in the middle is probably the best idea
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-11-11
<snook353> is there such thing as a linux lobby in D.C.?  i'm worried about "Trusted Computing" :(
<BHSPitLappy> start one
<snook353> i hate conspiracy stuff.  i'm hoping this is a conspiracy theory, rather than reality - a conspiracy reality
* snook353 looks for a linux politics channel
<BHSPitLappy> #politics
<poningru> uh... its a reality
<poningru> snook353: if you have a new computer... open it up
<poningru> or not
<BHSPitLappy> open it up?
<BHSPitLappy> for what?
<jenda> nixternal, poningru, have a look at the pending email in the ubuntu-marketing queue, and help me decide if it's spam or legitimate spam (from a certain Mark Allen)
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> jenda: you know I still dont know how to mark stuff spam/legitimate
<jenda> poningru: you can get into the mod menu?
<poningru> mailman?
<jenda> yes
<jenda> once in, there are options, Accept, Defer, Delete, Reject.
<jenda> and that's how you mark them...
<poningru> I dont know the password though
<jenda> aha
<poningru> blarrgh?
<jenda> yarr.
<lophyte> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> yo yo
<lophyte> hey, its been a while
<lophyte> hows it going?
<nixternal> circles? is that a good answer maybe ;)
<lophyte> haha
<nixternal> i feel like i am chasing my tail
<lophyte> why?
<jenda> MenZa has a lappy!
<nixternal> don't know, just doesn't seem like i have accomplished much recently
<lophyte> ah
<lophyte> how's things going with ubuntu chicago?
<nixternal> we are going to be meeting this week to discuss the future of Ubuntu Chicago
<lophyte> is that a good thing or a bad thing?
<lophyte> lol
<nixternal> we might keep Ubuntu Chicago, and start Ubuntu Illinois to get an entire state together..it seems we have a lot of southern Illinois people interested
<nixternal> it should be a good thing
<jenda> neat :)
<lophyte> awesome
<nixternal> this week at UDS it seems that they want team leaders for the locos and I don't like that
<jenda> I don't really like that either.
<jenda> Because the Czech LoCo is about to lose the leader.
<nixternal> i asked the guys in ubuntu chicago if any of them wanted to be leaders, and the same thing was said by everyone, which we started from day one "we are all leaders, none of us are followers"
<jenda> And we'll have to decide who it will be.
<jenda> eek
<lophyte> I consider myself a co-ordinator, not a leader
<nixternal> i consider myself the team contact and thats it
<jenda> i consider... umm...
<nixternal> that is the only title in ubuntu chicago...leaderless teams are the norm in the community
* jenda quietly leaves the room.
<lophyte> well tbh if I wasn't scheduling meetings and pushing for having an agenda and goals I don't think anything would get done
<nixternal> once you get a leader, the inferiority complexes start kicking in
<jenda> we didn't have that under our old leader.
<nixternal> that is the same for ubuntu chicago as well, and i don't like that a majority of the team thinks that i am the team leader..i start something, and then i will ask for someone to take it over
<nixternal> i ahve done a lot of work on my own, but i give credit to ubuntu chicago, and soem of the guys do the same as well
<jenda> that's the way it's supposed to work :)
<lophyte> if you don't have someone to keep things organizing and moving.. things don't happen in my experience
<lophyte> that's not a leader per se... which is why I say co-ordinator
<nixternal> well, ubuntu chicago is finally getting to the point where people, other than me are calling meetings now, and coordinating stuff, which is very nice for a change
<lophyte> ah
<nixternal> our problem is we need more people...right now there are maybe 40 of us pushing ubuntu to more than 9 million people..that isn't going to work
<jenda> ooh
<lophyte> hah.. we've got about 5 regulars ;)
<jenda> we're worse off, by far, nix.
<lophyte> us too
<lophyte> but we're just starting out.. so
<jenda> and we're established :/
<BHSPitLappy> erm
<jenda> the team's been here for ovah a year.
<nixternal> chicago has only been around since june
<jenda> it's not more than 10 people who actually do nything, and it's mainly translations.
<nixternal> it is hard keeping people though
<jenda> 4 dedicated folks.
<nixternal> we get the excited first time linux users that last for all but a week, thats what i hate
<jenda> eek
<jenda> You get an amazing quality of coordination in Chicago, from what I see here. There's no way we could usher 40 people into doing something here.
<lophyte> oi, I want more open source hot chocolate.. but I'm all out of milk
<jenda> 
<nixternal> the nice thing is our 40 people all are active within the local lugs as well, so that helps out big time
<jenda> open a new source, then, lophyte
<BHSPitLappy> hey, I was a first time excited linux user
<BHSPitLappy> but that's lasted for what, 7 years so far
<nixternal> haha
<BHSPitLappy> hardly a week
<nixternal> i was too back in like 94 i believe
<nixternal> when did amd start pushing the k6's?
<jenda> We're getting involved with CZLUG now. I'm looking forward to what that brings.
* BHSPitLappy started Linux at about age 11
* BHSPitLappy thinks
<jenda> They used to pay us a shipit-like service before.
<nixternal> i know the first time i compiled a linux kernel it was on a p75
<jenda> eek
<jenda> I'm a youngling then.
<nixternal> loaded with 64mb of ram, maxed out, and had 2 3gb hard drives i think
<jenda> I first started a Mandrake 9.2 two and a half years ago.
<jenda> Then i spent a year in Canada... on XP :(
<jenda> and since then, it's Ubuntu only.
<nixternal> hehe
<jenda> Only some 15 months!
<BHSPitLappy> I started with Suse 9, I believe? or does that not sound right
<nixternal> i have been using slackware again, more and more at that
<BHSPitLappy> 6 or 7 years ago
<nixternal> 6 or 7 years ago would have been suse 6 i believe
<BHSPitLappy> maybe it was 7, then
<nixternal> 1999, was about the v6 era i believe..i was using suse big time then..that is about the time that yast2 came about
<BHSPitLappy> because I remember an odd number
<BHSPitLappy> :D
<jenda> ooh... posters rolling out bigtime now. Only 260 left. ubuntuforums.org will have me all out by next week :-D
<BHSPitLappy> aaanyway.
<nixternal> woohoo
<BHSPitLappy> jenda, the OBEY posters?
<jenda> nooo
<BHSPitLappy> enlighten me
<jenda> have a look: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<jenda> clicky-the-linky-at-the-top
<jenda> -y
<jenda> Don't regard the price, though.
<jenda> That's special forums-price :)
<jenda> normally, it's $1 apiece.
<BHSPitLappy> yowsa! 25!
<jenda> I donate the extra $1 per poster to the forums for putting that ad up for me. They didn't ask for it, but neither did I :-D
<jenda> BHSPitLappy: for 10 posters.
<BHSPitLappy> ah.
<BHSPitLappy> still, that's expensive beer ^^
<jenda> $10 - posters; $10 - to the forums; $5 shipping
<BHSPitLappy> also, you should make the source available on that page! ;)
<jenda> well, read above. Normally, it's half that.
<jenda> oh, the source is available... I'll link it in the thread that Ryan promised to link from that page
<jenda> This thread:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296758
<BHSPitLappy> I wonder if the clever [at]  and [dot]  conventions are even effective anymore
<jenda> BHSPitLappy: it also contains info on what's done with the money.
<BHSPitLappy> I would think that those spam spiders would have adapted to read them by now
<BHSPitLappy> hmm, you're czech?
<jenda> yes
<jenda> I would think so too, BTW
<jenda> I don't mind the spam.
<jenda> It doesn't get through.
<jenda> I'm Czech, and that's why I can make these things so cheaply :)
<jenda> (and the shipping is the cheapest here, too)
<BHSPitLappy> cool
<BHSPitLappy> well, jak se mas! ^^
<jenda> haha
<jenda> Mam se fajn. Co ty?
<BHSPitLappy> hehe
<BHSPitLappy> like I understand that...
<jenda> :)
<jenda> I'm ok, and you?
<jenda> Where did you learn that?
<BHSPitLappy> doing well myself.
<jenda> (err, when/why)
<jenda> WTF, in other words :)
<BHSPitLappy> I go to Westfest every year, it's a big Czech cultural festival in Texas
<jenda> ooh :)
<jenda> neat
<BHSPitLappy> my uncle's lineage is czech, and he and my cousin are in one of the favorite bands that play there
<jenda> woot :)
<BHSPitLappy> so I'm familiar with polkas and kolaches
<jenda> So, which is your favourite beer? :)
<jenda> :-D
<BHSPitLappy> heh
<BHSPitLappy> I never drink
<BHSPitLappy> which makes me a definite oddball at Westfest
<jenda> indeed :)
<jenda> I don't drink much either... although some of my friends keep convincing me of the opposite... wonder why.
<BHSPitLappy> heh, someone in -offtopic just brought up another culture's food
<BHSPitLappy> he seems screwed, though
<jenda> (most notably those that don't drink at all, btw)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> I don't know any Dutch food.
<BHSPitLappy> definitely an odd situation he's in
<BHSPitLappy> but yeah
<BHSPitLappy> my uncle/cousin I mentioned before went to the czech republic a couple years ago
<BHSPitLappy> had a nice time
<jenda> nixternal: I don't see a request for team leaders in the Loco team draft...
<jenda> cool :)
<nixternal> it was talked about during UDS this week, there is thing in it about Chicago not having a team leader
<jenda> if you evah plan a trip, be sure to drop by :)
* jenda lives in Prague
<jenda> .ok
<BHSPitLappy> what's prague famous for? I've heard it a few times.
<BHSPitLappy> mentioned on family guy once, too o.o
<jenda> oooh
<jenda> It has the biggest castle in the world...
<jenda> it drinks a huge amount of beer...
<BHSPitLappy> lol
<BHSPitLappy> I'm still considering trying to start that Youth LUG I was talking about before
<jenda> sshhh
<jenda> I'm waiting for an unsuspecting animal to go by.
<BHSPitLappy> ok
* jenda is practicing his hunting skills.
<jenda> <ten minutes pass>
<BHSPitLappy> are you, by chance, hunting wabbits/
<jenda> No, I'll have to find a different way of getting food...
<jenda> well, anything, really.
<jenda> I'd not mind a wabbit ;)
* BHSPitLappy 's shot 4 bucks
<jenda> OK.
<jenda> I guess I'll have to resort to going to the kitchen.
* jenda walks off...
<MenZaLap> Never heard of pizza?
<BHSPitLappy> In Soviet Prague, pizza orders you!
<MenZaLap> :D
<jenda> haha :)
<jenda> I've never actually ordered pizza
<MenZaLap> :O
<MenZaLap> shame on you
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> anyone speak italian?
<jenda> Great hacker puzzle: http://geraldine.fjfi.cvut.cz/~strachota/Hackers_puzzle/1.htm
<KenSentMe> jenda: ping
<jenda> KABOOM!
<KenSentMe> aaah
<KenSentMe> Did you ship the posters yet?
<jenda> KenSentMe: yes
<jenda> I have yours in my bag right now :)
<jenda> they'll be out on monday.
<KenSentMe> jenda: a cool
<KenSentMe> just wondering
<jenda> And the stickers are in a seperate envelope.
<KenSentMe> nice
<nixternal> haha jenda, i have a dancing old lady on my screen with the hahcker puzzle
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> nixternal: congrats :)
<nixternal> i did that way back in the 90's
<nixternal> pretty much the same still
<jenda> :)
<jenda> does anyone know regexp here?
<Flannel> what's up?
<jenda> how would I make 3 capital letters, a lowercase and three more caps?
<jenda> [A-Z] ..[a-z] [A-Z] .. was my first attempt... didn't really work :/
<Flannel> [A-Z] {3}[a-z] [A-Z] {3} would do it
<Flannel> the {3} is just a shortcut, could also go [A-Z] [A-Z] [A-Z] 
<Flannel> but, the former is how I would do it
<jenda> ok, thx...
<jenda> and how do I make grep use it?
<jenda> I tried grep "[A-Z] [A-Z] [A-Z] [a-z] [A-Z] [A-Z] [A-Z] "
<jenda> but it didn't work.
<Flannel> no quotes
<jenda> ok
<jenda> thx
<jenda> this time, it didn't find anything...
<jenda> :)
<Flannel> if you want to explicitly state it's the pattern, -e [pattern]  or -pattern=[pattern] 
<Flannel> er, -regexp=
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> have a look : pythonchallenge.com
<jenda> :)
<jenda> you'll get there in a few secs, it's no. 3
<Flannel> eh, what's the rot2 output of number2? heh.
<jenda> just rot-2 the url :)
<Flannel> I did... ocs.html doesnt exist
<Flannel> did I do it wrong?
<Flannel> ocr, nevermind
<Flannel> I can count, honest
<jenda> haha :)
<jenda> Flannel: I did the _exact_ same mistake :)
<Flannel> so... hmm.  oh, hexeditor to the rescue!
<jenda> Even before I rotted the text, I tried the url, and it didn't work because of that... so I rotted the text...
<jenda> Manually!
<jenda> only to find out that i made a typo :)
<Flannel> eh, I wouldve just threw together a char++; char++ thing ;)
<jenda> I would've done that too...
<jenda> ...if I had an effin' clue how :)
<Flannel> so... aeilqtuy are the rare characters
<Flannel> although, I imagine the order is the answer
<Flannel> mhmm. ok, so, level four ;)
<Flannel> er, level three?  I could... oh, it started at level 0, didnt it
<jenda> i think so
<jenda> i did'nt count right, maybe :)
<jenda> hello mgalvin :)
<mgalvin> hi jenda :)
<jenda> Flannel: the puzzle has it's own freenode IRC channel :)
<jenda> #pythonchallenge
<jenda> anyway... if I understand correctly, we're looking for three capital letters, one lowercase and three capitals. grepping didn't work for me for some reason...
<Flannel> jenda: must be because of linebreaks, or something
<jenda> that's what I'm thinking...
<jenda> but removing linebreaks kills grep altogether, no?
<Flannel> jenda: well, it'll return the line that it occurs in ;)
<jenda> yep :)
<jenda> vewy, vewy useful...
<jenda> I tried egrep too, but it returns way too much.
<jenda> aha
<jenda> aha :)
<Flannel> Ah.  Right, they do.  It's because it's three only, as in, not four
<jenda> yep :)
<jenda> mind reading :)
<jenda> still getting 10 lines
<jenda> OEKiVEY
<jenda> ZADnMCZ
<jenda> :\
<jenda> ZUTkLYN
<jenda> Looks like more than one in there... maybe one will be obviously special.
<Flannel> there's nine
<jenda> CNDeHSB; OIXdKBF; XJVlGZV; ZAGiLQZ; CJAsACF; KWGtIDC
<jenda> yes
<jenda> 9
<jenda> aha
<jenda> inkedlist
<jenda> :)
<jenda> sheesh...
<Flannel> what?
<jenda> they're only looking for the little letters
<jenda> all nine :)
<Flannel> mhmm
<jenda> can you link me, I closed the window.
<jenda> :)
<Flannel> except... linkedlst.html doesn't work
<jenda> inkedlist, no?
<Flannel> no, there's an l first
<Flannel> http://pythonchallenge.com/pc/def/inkedlist.html
<jenda> hmm
<Flannel> IQNlQSL, OEKiVEY, ZADnMCZ, ZUTkLYN, CNDeHSB, OIXdKBF, XJVlGZV, CJAsACF, KWGtIDC
<jenda> you're right, my bad
<jenda> Flannel: http://pythonchallenge.com/pc/def/linkedlist.html
<jenda> duh :)
<jenda> 10
<jenda> I missed the first, you missed the i :)
<Flannel> jenda: except, I couldve swore I tried that first
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> ANd the next one will probably take a long time to do by hand :)
<Flannel> heh.  I'm probably going to hell by doing all this in perl ;)
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> Am I going to hell by attempting it manually?
<jenda> 100000 combinations, it can't be that bad ;)
<Flannel> psh, by the time you do that, it'll be easier to learn to code
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> true
<Flannel> my perl script is only 20 lines, and that's with brackets on their own lines
<jenda> Iwas joking.
<jenda> This is the time where I leave off :)
<Flannel> the... only problem is I don't see an end
<jenda> it just keeps going?
<Flannel> yeah, like it says, but also, it deosn't change
<Flannel> there's no extra line in the output or anything
<jenda> hmm
<Flannel> 1383 is 292, if you want to try it
<jenda> well, it can really go for thousands and still kinda make sense. dunno.
<Flannel> the html says to only try ~300
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> ok
<jenda> it's beyond me, really :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-11-12
<Madpilot> http://thismight.be/offensive/2006/10/11/index.php?id=18
<jenda> nixternal: pnig
<jenda> !lart fingers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart fingers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BHSPitLappy> @lart fingers
<jenda> no ubugtu :)
<jenda> didn't know we had ubotu here :) cool.
<jenda> hello tsmithe
<tsmithe> yo jenda hows it in prague?
<jenda> busy :)
<jenda> but alive.
<tsmithe> wow... busy. where i live (on a farm a mile from the nearest road) its the opposite
<BHSPitLappy> could anyone suggest why connecting to freenode takes so long for me
<BHSPitLappy> maybe identd business?
<tsmithe> nope
<tsmithe> it takes a while for me too
<BHSPitLappy> because at some houses it comes up in a flash
<BHSPitLappy> (other routers)
<BHSPitLappy> but I have to sit and wait
<Burgundavia> anybody here have amd64 or ppc machines?
<tsmithe> nope
* BHSPitLappy zzz
<tsmithe> wow this place has suddenly got busy as well!
<jenda> Burgundavia: nope, sorry.
<Burgundavia> bugger
<tsmithe> why?
<tsmithe> i mean why do you want  weird arch users?
<jenda> it just wakes up at times :)
<jenda> hehe
<tsmithe> jenda: :)
<Burgundavia> testing a new script to offer the correct arch for downloading Ubuntuy
<Burgundavia> anybody got a Windows machine available?
<tsmithe> does it offer the correct arch to you?
<jenda> Burgundavia: if you insist, I could boot up my wink
<jenda> win2k
<jenda> :/
<Burgundavia> that would be stellar if you could
<Burgundavia> send me the user agent string
<jenda> argh... :)
<jenda> ok, I'll have to log off to do dat
<jenda> so, once I boot up, what do I do?
<jenda> You could pastebin me the instructions :)
<tsmithe> Burgundavia: i have a win xp qemu machine on
<Burgundavia> ubuntu.ca/test.html
<Burgundavia> what does that give you?'
<jenda> Burgundavia: is tsmithe's good enough?
<Burgundavia> yep
<jenda> *phew*
<jenda> :)
<jenda> rescued :)
<tsmithe> Burgundavia: it says "Download now for x86; Download for Other Platforms"
<tsmithe> what sould it say?
<jenda> I really hate booting into the thing. I dunno why I still have it on there.
<jenda> same here.
<tsmithe> Burgundavia: sorry; im an idiot. that was in my normal firefox!
<tsmithe> Burgundavia: it says "Sorry, I have failed \n Download for Other Platforms". This was in IE6
<Burgundavia> ah, hmm
<Burgundavia> can you paste your useragent string here?
<tsmithe> uhuh
<tsmithe> how do i do that?
<tsmithe> isnt it in the logs
<tsmithe> ?
<tsmithe> my ip is 82.70.109.22
<Burgundavia> http://www.useragentstring.com/
<jenda> "U for strong security"
<jenda> w00t
<jenda> how come?
<tsmithe> Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1)
<jenda> I never gave a damn about security... must be the router.
<tsmithe> i have U too (on firefox)
<Burgundavia> U is Unix
<jenda> aha
<Burgundavia> I think
<jenda>     *  N for no security
<jenda>     * U for strong security
<jenda>     * I for weak security
<jenda> I don't think so :)
<tsmithe> Burgundavia: what is it supposed to do?
<Burgundavia> try now?
<Burgundavia> it sniffs the current platform and then offers the most logical choice for download
<tsmithe> same
<tsmithe> obviously msie doesnt give out the platform!
<jenda> tsmithe: try ubuntu.ca/test.html now
<Burgundavia> what does useragentstring.com tell you your platform is?
<tsmithe> same!
<jenda> ok 
<tsmithe>  Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1)
<Burgundavia> no, in the lower tabel
<tsmithe> oh... hang on...
<tsmithe> OS-or-CPU?
<tsmithe> Windows XP
<Burgundavia> yep
<tsmithe> XP
<tsmithe> not a platform
<tsmithe> i mean arch
<Burgundavia> try now
<tsmithe> same
<Burgundavia> except you just checked with your firefox browser
<tsmithe> nope
<Burgundavia> tail -f works wonders
<tsmithe> i did also just check with firefox
<tsmithe> but with ie as well
<Burgundavia> hmm
<tsmithe> also, why is it an "else if" for amd64? dont you want to display both the x86 and x86_64 options?
<Burgundavia> sure
<Burgundavia> just making it certain I can detect it now
<Burgundavia> the eventual plan will be to offer everything, but say "this is what your computer is likely running right now"
<Burgundavia> try now
<tsmithe> nope
<tsmithe> navigator.platform.indexOf("Win32")
<tsmithe> ?
<tsmithe> i think that's the windows string
<Burgundavia> ok, try that
<tsmithe> good to go!
<Burgundavia> rock
<Burgundavia> now I need an Win64 user
<tsmithe> a little googling never hurt anyone!
<tsmithe> perhaps Win64?
<tsmithe> hang on
<Burgundavia> yep
<jenda> "a little googling never hurt anyone!" <-- curiosity killed the cat, don't forget.
<tsmithe> not my cat
<tsmithe> and he's quite curious
<tsmithe> no win64 people in #ubuntu either!
<tsmithe> i should try a windows channel
<Burgundavia> got two in ##windows
<tsmithe> damn
<tsmithe> you had better initiative!
<tsmithe> lol: "Replace your 64-bit Windows!"
<Burgundavia> does it work for you?
<tsmithe> nope. i'm just looking at the sources!
<tsmithe> i could set up qemu to emulate a 64-bit box. but that might be a bit slow on my 32-bit machine...
<Burgundavia> hmm, interesting
<Burgundavia> how do we deal with people running 32 browsers on 64 bit OSes?
<Burgundavia> because the user agent string tells us nothing
<tsmithe> dunno.
<Burgundavia> for now, if we offer all three, current win64 users are probably savvy enough
<jenda> prolly
<tsmithe> yeah
<tsmithe> i guess
<jenda> I wish I had a digital camera.
<jenda> I have 9 little rolls of posters with a black Ubuntu Logo sticker on them.
<jenda> I could post it with a 'christmas comes early for some people this year' on the forum :)
<tsmithe> i wish i had a digital camera as well
<jenda> tsmithe, your roll is the biggest :)
<tsmithe> yay!
<tsmithe> im gonna put them everywhere!
<tsmithe> lim(x as x->infinity) (15/x) = 0
<tsmithe> damn i dont have enough!
<tsmithe> how many was i getting again?
<jenda> 15
<jenda> 
<Admiral_Chicago> are there any general marketing tacting that Ubuntu is using to do advocatacy
<tsmithe> so yeah. i dont have enough to put them anywhere
<tsmithe> Admiral_Chicago: education
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm doing marketing for a fundraiser at school
<tsmithe> tell people about the benefits, the problems, and the differences
<tsmithe> then give them a cd
<Admiral_Chicago> tsmithe: that's what i thought!
<Admiral_Chicago> like telling people what it's about
<tsmithe> you'll use all your cds quite quickly
<tsmithe> make sure they know it's different
<Admiral_Chicago> i do that all the time, gave a few away tonight
<tsmithe> im still waiting for my next shipment. people seem to prefer the official ones...
<Admiral_Chicago> tsmithe: edgy or dapper?
<tsmithe> dapper
<tsmithe> why?
<Admiral_Chicago> edgy isn't being a part of the shipits
<Admiral_Chicago> but i think you knew that
<tsmithe> i know
<tsmithe> that's why dapper
<tsmithe> (and edgy is quite edgy)
<Admiral_Chicago> tsmithe: i trust edgy for clean installs
<Admiral_Chicago> not much more
<jenda> Admiral_Chicago: show them beryl, and half the job's done :)
<Admiral_Chicago> but i have to go to bed
<Admiral_Chicago> it's bed time
<Admiral_Chicago> jenda: that's what i'm doing at my talk on firday
<tsmithe> yeah. i show them beryl
<Admiral_Chicago> Friday*
<jenda> indeed.
<Admiral_Chicago> i do compiz/XGL, i got compiz to work
<Admiral_Chicago> no idea how to switch to Beryl
<tsmithe> xglx is evil
<jenda> I'm giving a lecture about accelerated desktop at the technical university in three weeks...
<Admiral_Chicago> but i was asking about general marketing, not OS specific
<jenda> ...I should learn more about it before I go, though :)
<jenda> Admiral_Chicago: we're still learning.
<Admiral_Chicago> jenda: mine is on F/OSS /hacking/ Ubuntu community
<jenda> cool
<Admiral_Chicago> jenda: i know, that's why i'm reporting back to the Ubuntu Chicago LoCa
<Admiral_Chicago> LoCo
<jenda> @ hacking - mention the hacking capture-the-flag
<jenda> Chicago :)
<jenda> neat-o
<jenda> nix's turf.
<tsmithe> europe's better isnt it jenda?
<Admiral_Chicago> jenda: i'm talking about hacking the Gaim Source Code to fix Beta 4 system tray
<jenda> reminds me... nixternal: ping
<Admiral_Chicago> that guy is okay.
<tsmithe> obviously a dos pong!
<Admiral_Chicago> but a jert :P
<Admiral_Chicago> okay bed time
<tsmithe> jert?
<Admiral_Chicago> jerk!
<Admiral_Chicago> that guy (nixternal) is a jerk
<Admiral_Chicago> be back in a few
<tsmithe> jenda: did you have a denial of service pong?
<Admiral_Chicago> it's way early for me
<Admiral_Chicago> 5 in the morning
<Admiral_Chicago> going to bed
<jenda> tsmithe: it's better for me, because it's home...
<jenda> oops :)
<jenda> what'd i miss?
<jenda> please don't attack people.
<jenda> tsmithe: dunno.
<tsmithe> well you went "ping", and then left, so i guessed you'd been flooded with pongs
<tsmithe> a denial of service
<jenda> don't think so :)
<jenda> But no idea what happened.
<jenda> "* You have been kicked from #ubuntu-marketing by -bip (Server disconnected, reconnecting)"
<jenda> oh well. bip doesn't like me :)
<tsmithe> what's "bip"?
<Burgundavia> wierd
<tsmithe> "* You have been kicked from #ubuntu-marketing by -bip (Server disconnected, reconnecting)"
<tsmithe> what's bip?!
<tsmithe> not even a user!
<jenda> it's my IRC proxy :)
<tsmithe> ah!
<jenda> my other PC, in other words :)
<tsmithe> why a proxy
<tsmithe> ?
<jenda> because that way, you never know I log off
<jenda> unless the server cuts me off, like just a while ago.
<jenda> I can grab my lappy, disconnect from IRC, go to school, connect again, and you wont' see a thing - and I won't miss a thing, because of backlogs.
<tsmithe> why do i care if you log off?
<tsmithe> if you do and i dont know its weird trying to talk to you!
<jenda> 
<jenda> well, I'll see all the messages when I come back.
<tsmithe> by which time ive gone!
<jenda> It's no weirder than leaving IRC on overnigth, which most people do anyway.
<jenda> or - many.
<tsmithe> i dont
<jenda> most people in this channel definitely do.
<tsmithe> i can tell.
<tsmithe> ive never seen it with less than 26 users
<tsmithe> and its obviously empty lots of the time
<jenda> #ubuntu is worse :)
<tsmithe> but that's always active
<jenda> never goes under 800, and you hardly see more than 20 people active.
<tsmithe> yeah... 845 just now
<tsmithe> that's a hell of a lot
<tsmithe> (almost as many as at my school!)
<jenda> another advantage: I don't need onjoin channels.
<jenda> When I join a channel, I'm in it until I decide to leave.
<jenda> Or someone decides for me :)
<tsmithe> well i just have xchat join automagically
<jenda> yes - but I change my mind often :)
<jenda> and besides, I have too many channels for xchat to manage :/
<tsmithe> ah
<tsmithe> i have 7
<tsmithe> now 6
<jenda> I prefer not to count them :)
<jenda> ut it's around 30
<tsmithe> i see
<Burgundavia> I love using epiphany for editing html
<Burgundavia> it uses inotify to pick up local changes and reloads itself
<tsmithe> wow! i should really use epiphany. i just dont like it's tab handling
<jenda> sounds spiffy
<Burgundavia> what don't you like about its tabs?
<tsmithe> its not ctrl+tab
<tsmithe> to change
<Burgundavia> right
<tsmithe> plus firefox is used so often on my machine its preloaded...
<Burgundavia> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFAJDbV9Vfs&NR
<jenda> having fun?
<nixternal> jenda: pong?
<lophyte> oi...
<jenda> oi :)
<nixternal> oi
<lophyte> my workshop last night sucked
<tsmithe> awh diddums
<tsmithe> what was it on?
<lophyte> intro to ubuntu, basicallt
<lophyte> basically*
<lophyte> I tried to improv it too much...
<jenda> aww
<jenda> wht went wrong?
<lophyte> well first of all, we had no projector for the first hour
<lophyte> spent too much time on the install
<tsmithe> why?
<tsmithe> normally >30mins here
<tsmithe> projector down to X.org was it?
<lophyte> yup
<lophyte> it didn't work on the livecd
<tsmithe> dear dear
<lophyte> we should've done a rehearsal
<jenda> eek
<jenda> yep
<tsmithe> you should've taken an installed machine!
<jenda> You never cease to learn :)
<lophyte> and again, I tried to wing it too much..
<lophyte> next time I'll have a solid agenda and stick to it
<tsmithe> thats bad?
<tsmithe> what went wrong there?
<lophyte> there were 3 people from Ubuntu Toronto including myself.. all of which were trying to lead the workshop
<tsmithe> oh
<lophyte> so it was really confusing to have people constantly interrupting to add their two cents
<lophyte> not to mention that their two cents usually included technical jargon that people may or may not be familiar with
<tsmithe> what did the audience think?
<lophyte> there were one of two folks that seems dissatisfied
<lophyte> but for the most part they seemed to enjoy it, and they wer epolite and thanked me afterward
<lophyte> there was only about a dozen people
<tsmithe> well then it wasnt that bad! your always gonna have some humbug whos dissatisfied!
<lophyte> well I felt it was bad.. mostly because we had 3 people trying to talk
<lophyte> http://www.linuxcaffe.ca/node/784
<jenda> Next time divide your roles clearly. That goes for all of us :)
<lophyte> hehe, yeah
<lophyte> hahaha.. my girlfriend's friend's kid comes in here and asks if he can have a slice of peacock pie
<lophyte> I was like "uh.. pecan pie? sure.."
<jenda> lol 
<lophyte> peacock pie... huh... not sure about that one
<tsmithe> might be a bit stringy...
* tsmithe is off to go do english essay again
<lophyte> hmm
<lophyte> Hey!
<lophyte> Last night's workshop was great! Thanks to everyone for their very
<lophyte> valuable input regarding all things Ubuntu.
<lophyte> perhaps it wasn't so bad :P
<jenda> lophyte: huh?
<jenda> a sudden change of mood? :)
<lophyte> jenda: hehe.. no, that was an email from one of the people who attended
<jenda> aha :)
<jenda> be sure to include quotes next time 
<lophyte> hehe
* topic unset by pet on #ubuntu-marketing
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:pet] : nbhtdnyt
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:pet] : leandrosanchez_607
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-11-05
<boredandblogging> digg time: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_64
 * johnc4510 digging :)
<boredandblogging> Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo  does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN #64 is out! UWN #65 in progress, release TBA
* Vorian changed the topic of #ubuntu-marketing to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo  does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN #64 is out! UWN #65 in progress, release TBA
<boredandblogging> Vorian: thanks
<Vorian> np boredandblogging :)
<desertc> Full Circle is doing interesting things with their newsletter and upcoming podcast.  Are there other websites that have a rolling blog format on Ubuntu marketing topics?
<boredandblogging> desertc: its something Burgundavia and I have talked about
<boredandblogging> maybe doing something with the fridge
<boredandblogging> maybe posting things and readng in feeds
<Burgundavia> desertc: hmm?
<desertc> Getting a rolling media source that is hyping the features of Ubuntu seems like a great idea.
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> turning the fridge into that is probably best
<desertc> Well - the fridge can be rather dry and focused on team events.
<desertc> It isn't what I would say is "hype"
<Burgundavia> desertc: it depends on your goal
<Burgundavia> news belongs on the fridge
<Burgundavia> hype belongs on ubuntu.com
<desertc> Oh, for sure.
<Burgundavia> unless you have a specific campagin you want to run
<desertc> But ubuntu.com is static.  Getting something that was updated regularly that excited people and encouraged them to check back and to subscribe to the message...
<Burgundavia> then fix ubuntu.com
<Burgundavia> don't fork it
<desertc> That would be effective, I think.  Full circle is good, but hard to get excited about a PDF
<desertc> Their podcast should have some good results.
<desertc> Fix ubuntu.com ??
<desertc> Not sure you're being realistic, at this moment.
<Burgundavia> ok, then
<Burgundavia> explain your vision for what this page needs?
<desertc> I am asking what resources are around that fit into this idea of hype for Ubuntu.
<desertc> I am not saying anything is broken, if that's what you think.
<Burgundavia> the fridge and ubuntu.com
<Burgundavia> as for official resources
<Burgundavia> millions of pages that are unofficial
<desertc> Well, I mentioned Full Circle, initially.
<Burgundavia> full circle is not (yet) official
<desertc> There are the screencasts...
<desertc> Do you consider Mark Shuttleworth's blog official?
<desertc> The weekly newsletter...
<Burgundavia> the screencasts are a function of the doc team, not the marketing one
<Burgundavia> the UWN is very much official, but is more news
<Burgundavia> marks blog is mark
<Burgundavia> mark's
<desertc> Hmm...
<desertc> Thanks for your thoughts on the subject.
<Burgundavia> no worries
<Burgundavia> I really do want to create such a page
<Burgundavia> but the simple reality is that Ubuntu has plenty of hype
<Burgundavia> what we actually need is more accurate sources
<Burgundavia> http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/article.php/31771_3709051_1 <-- here is a classic example
<Burgundavia> we have plenty of people writing about us
<Burgundavia> what we need to repsonses to such things
<Burgundavia> to respond, rather
<desertc> I do not think people respond to technical articles.
<desertc> Sure, some do, but that doesn't really move people, especially not to check back for more information.
<desertc> Marketing is about moving people on an emotional level, wouldn't you agree?
<Burgundavia> I don't disagree
<Burgundavia> we already do that quite handily
<desertc> Examples?
<Burgundavia> what I would like to see would be specific campaigns
<Burgundavia> our whole "linux for human beings" is a great marketing line
<desertc> That's just a line though...
 * popey wakes at the mention of screencasts
<Burgundavia> popey: do you have that set to flash your irc client?
<popey> yes
<Burgundavia> desertc: but the fact is, we make it more than a line
<desertc> where?
<Burgundavia> in the fact that we make Linux easy to use for the average user
<desertc> popey: What are your thoughts about public screening for screencasts?
<desertc> *your screencasts
<popey> explain further
<desertc> Would I be able to get permission to show a screencast at the beginning of a LUG meeting?
<popey> the license says yes you can
<popey> i cant stop you doing that
<desertc> Could I include the videos on a DVD that I pass around to people, either at meetings or for business?
<desertc> I will check the CC licenses again.
<popey> so long as you adhere to the license you can do what you like with them
<popey> cc-by-sa is the one you need
<desertc> Do you put attribution in your screencasts, or how do you recommend I make those attributions?
<popey> there is a slide at the front and end
<desertc> Good enough.
<popey> they are (c) the ubuntu screencast team
<desertc> I can think of many uses for these little guys.
<popey> excellent :)
<desertc> I am going to be presenting to high school students soon.  It will be a nice intermission in speech.
<desertc> *in my
<desertc> Hmm --- public access television
<desertc> :-)
<somerville32> desertc, They're going to give you enough time to have an intermission?
<desertc> I have to find out the details, but better to have too much material than too little.
<desertc> For the after school clubs, definitely.
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-11-06
<desertc> screencast  ;)  hi popey!
<desertc> Technology is so entertaining.
<desertc> Can I be of assistance with the UWN or other marketing material?
<Burgundavia> desertc: absolutely
<Burgundavia> do you know any php?
 * somerville32 knows some.
<Burgundavia> I really want to finish the spreadubuntu website and get it published
<desertc> No -- not so much.  I muddle through a little for my website.
<Burgundavia> right, well I noticed one of the things you want to do with your UbuntuStudents things are posters
<desertc> I was thinking more of coming up with content or thinking of articles or such.
<Burgundavia> we really truly need an easy place to put those kinds of things
<Burgundavia> but as for content, absolutely
<desertc> Yes!  The big thing this last week was posters.
<Burgundavia> the wiki works but is very much suboptimal
<desertc> Actually, we're looking for a web repository to store the posters, if you have any ideas.
<somerville32> launchpad
<Burgundavia> not really
 * somerville32 has an idea.
<somerville32> Launchpad
<Burgundavia> that is exactly what the spreadubuntu website was going to provide
<Burgundavia> somerville32: LP won't do
<Burgundavia> bzr sucks for this
<somerville32> I meant desertc 
<desertc> I tried to use launchpad and the project/blueprint/specs ... but I found the whole thing confusing.  Even after I figured it out last week, I can't figure it out now.  Need something simpler.
<somerville32> desertc, Create a product and you can host files plus host things in bazaar
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu?action=show&redirect=SpreadUbuntu
<Burgundavia> desertc: if you want to work with Screencasts, one of things we can do with the Fridge is have a weekly rundown of the screencasts released in the past week
<desertc> somerville32: I am hoping just to have a place to put files, and then provide links through the wiki.  Maybe I can set up a personal webpage from my ISP, but I'd rather not have myself as a single-point-of-failure for the team.
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> you can attach files to teh wiki, but is very much non-obvious how to do it
<Burgundavia> it doesn'
<Burgundavia> give you automatic screenshots, per item comments, etc.
<desertc> I suspect our posters will be 100K+ with multiple versions of each poster...  Not sure that fits into the model of the wiki.
<desertc> Maybe using the Ubuntu Forums is an option.
<Burgundavia> that doesn't really work either
<desertc> But an FTP site would really be best
<Burgundavia> again, you have the same issues
<desertc> Or some webpage interface to an FTP site
<Burgundavia> ideally, you want a revision control system built into the backend of a such a system, but that would be a great deal of work
<Burgundavia> that coudl first, for a first cut
<somerville32> bzr!! :]
<Burgundavia> indeed, it would actually be cool, to be able to branch and push to such a web thingy, but that is very much over-engineered for a first pass
<Burgundavia> desertc: here is what I would do
<Burgundavia> get a basic interface to an ftp site up, via  web form
<Burgundavia> then dump the stuff into a bzr repo
<Burgundavia> push the repo up to LP for safekeeping (in case you go missing)
<Burgundavia> and put a static page up
<somerville32> And great a cron job to pull it regularly
<somerville32> *create
<desertc> Where do I find a ftp site?
<Burgundavia> use your ISP
<Burgundavia> setup a box with proftpd or wsftpd (whatever is in main)
<Burgundavia> or even have them mail you via a webform
<desertc> I'm not able to run a box overnight
<Burgundavia> ahh, ok
<Burgundavia> with a little bit of shuffling, I can
<desertc> And my ISP ftp is uses my account name and password
<Burgundavia> hey Madpilot
<Madpilot> greetings
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: have you ever built a form to mail something?
<desertc> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ububtu.students.poster.project/
<Madpilot> yes, but not lately. and I hate workign with forms
<Madpilot> working, even
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> basically, looking at setting up a basic site to host posters and other content for Ubuntu
<Madpilot> isn't that part of the art.ubuntu.com remit?
<desertc> You can see how we created a project, and we even got one branch populated with files.  But, for the life of me, I don't remember how to do it again, and none of the team members are comfortable enough with Launchpad to access the files.
<Madpilot> when Matthew N. gets it up and running?
<desertc> You can also see my typo creating the name.  Ugh!!
<Burgundavia> quite possibly it is
<Burgundavia> I have no idea
<Madpilot> desertc, Ubuntu has to be one of the most commonly misspelled words out there, in geeky circles :)
<Madpilot> we amused ourselves on #ubuntu-offtopic one evening counting the number of Ubuntu typos in #ubuntu
<desertc> he he he!
<desertc> Sounds fun.
<Madpilot> for an -offtopic definition of fun, sure 
<desertc> Glad you've looked at the Ubuntu Students project.  I wanted to talk with you all at some point next week about the possibility of making it a team under Ubuntu Marketing.
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, posters and such sound like an art.ubuntu.com area to me - are you on the Ubuntu Art list anymore?
<desertc> Because it is all about promotional activities in schools, I see it fitting under Edubuntu or Ubuntu Marketing very well!
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: haven't been for ages
<Burgundavia> they are similar things, yes
<desertc> Just to emphasize the purpose of the team, it is using in-school promotion to encourage other students to get involved with Ubuntu LoCo groups.  The Ubuntu Students team is not to replace the LoCos, just to help students learn about them.
<Burgundavia> yep
<desertc> The tactics for the team are similar to the tactics for more general promotion for LoCos, so I like to clarify that point when I can.
<Burgundavia> there are all kinds of things wherein such a team could push stuff to other teams, such as this one, the news one, etc.
<desertc> It is my strong opinion that students are not being made aware of the opportunities within the Free Software and Ubuntu communities.  Teachers seem uninterested in encouraging promising computer students outside the classroom (many see them as hackers and threats), so my hope is students can reach out to their fellow students.
<desertc> And high school students have so much to contribute to the community.  I was such a student who really bloomed once I discovered a local computer club.
<desertc> But, I am sorry to talk endlessly about my project.  I wanted to see how I could help out the Ubuntu Marketing projects, actually.
<somerville32> desertc, I agree with you.
<Burgundavia> hey, no worries
<somerville32> Thats why Microsoft hits the education system so hard
<Burgundavia> getting people out into these places talking about Ubuntu is great
<somerville32> They pretty much give it away for free.
<Burgundavia> we have lots of buzz online, we need more buzz offline
<somerville32> Microsoft want the youth to use Windows
<somerville32> People generally don't like change
<desertc> This week, I sent a dozen emails to each of the computer teachers in the high schools in the city, where I live.
<somerville32> desertc, Most are just hobbyists and teach qbasic or VB :P
<desertc> From the three page essay that I spent about two weeks revising, I received one response over the last week.  Just terrible.
<desertc> And that one response was from a guy who was already a huge Linux advocate.  It's a shame.
<somerville32> desertc, What country do you live in?
<Burgundavia> shorter is better, desertc
<desertc> somerville32: I didn't expect much from one school who listed their computer teacher as, "Coach Phil"
<somerville32> lol
<Madpilot> heh
<Madpilot> the old "the gym teacher has lots of spare time, he can teach <random subject> too!" routine
<Burgundavia> sad
<somerville32> Life is sad
<desertc> Burgundavia: It was about five paragraphs...  I thought a teacher wouldn't mind reading a bit.  The worst is that I really left it open for any response, asking for a response if they wer enot interested.
<Madpilot> actually, a couple of my high school gym teachers were pretty good in other subjects - often English, come to think of it.
<desertc> But anyway, I got one response, and I will be able to duck-tail my way into other schools off that one contact.
<Burgundavia> desertc: long emails usually go unread, sadly
<desertc> I also found one school that runs a LUG, so I will be able to present for them, too.
<desertc> Burgundavia: I will follow up with a short one.  And a phone call.
<desertc> And a call to the principal.  I won't give up so easily.
<desertc> But that's entirely separate from the Ubuntu Students project, actually.
<Madpilot> desertc, start with the short one in future
<desertc> You were saying there might be resources under art.ubuntu.com ?
<Burgundavia> well, when it gets launched, it might work
<Burgundavia> until then, presumign we are talking weeks or a few months, use DIYMarketing wiki page
<desertc> Are there any domains / subdomains that could be used to forward to some webspace I have?
<desertc> I have 5 GB of space available through my ISP, for example
<Burgundavia> not really
<Burgundavia> we have tonnes of free hosting, via Canonical
<desertc> Could the team use a directory somewhere?  Then the question is how to upload the files...
<Burgundavia> well, like I said, let me get some info on this art.ubuntu.com
<Madpilot> the wiki has a basic file-upload feature
<desertc> But, I'd be great if there was even just a web page where people could browse the work and find something that fit their needs.
<Madpilot> no idea if it's got size limits, though
<Burgundavia> if it is coming quickly, then we can keep using wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: no
<desertc> The wiki is slow though...
<desertc> Well, I guess I could archive everything and mail it to all the members, until such time it exceeds 5 MB
<desertc> Right now it is 2.2 MB
<Burgundavia> what exactly do you have that is 2.2 MB?
<desertc> 12 posters
<Burgundavia> in what format?
<desertc> Many are revisions of others -- not 12 unique ones
<desertc> jpg, png, svg
<Burgundavia> ahh
<Burgundavia> most of those are not changing daily, are they?
<Burgundavia> why not upload the mostly static ones to teh wiki?
<desertc> The team is not super active yet.  Most came from a meeting we had last weekend where we sat about brainstorming
<Burgundavia> can you send them to me, to take a peek at them?
<desertc> Plus, people are not finding the posters, so there is little incentive to make changes to the originals.
<desertc> Sure, I'll archive them and DCC send them
<Burgundavia> please don't
<Burgundavia> just email
<Burgundavia> corey.burger@ubuntu.com
<desertc> You don't love DCC send?  I do!  :)
<Burgundavia> no, actually
<Burgundavia> mostly because my email archives things for me
<desertc> Those came from a brainstorming session, so much of it is unfinished product or simply an idea that would need to be changed.
<Burgundavia> right
<desertc> My hope is that once this gets online and accessible (hopefully in a not-so-publicly-visible-way), that other team members will download a poster, make some changes and improvements, and then upload the results.  In time, the project might even publish some professional-grade material, but if nothing else, it will give students some items to print out and use -- say, in their locker, for example.
<desertc> We talked about a lot of ways these could be used, and there are going to be different posters for different scenarios.
<desertc> One that was discussed but not completed, mostly because there are already good examples out there, is a list of important features.  There's still a lot left to do, but we need a workspace before much of the activity will happen.
<Burgundavia> have you gotten explicit liscening of all these posters?
<Burgundavia> oh, and you need a COPYING file in that tarball
<Burgundavia> I can already see one of Madpilot's posters, which I know is under a free license
<desertc> Well ... *ahem* ... I have an idea of where many came from.
<Burgundavia> that is a serious issue
<Burgundavia> that needs to be sorted out
<Madpilot> my roughcut posters are PD
<desertc> Keeping better track of who contributed what from where is something that is on the agenda.
<Burgundavia> basically, for simplicities sake, for anything anybody creates, make them either CC-pd, cc-by or cc-by-sa
<Madpilot> desertc, hate to be a pedant, but it needs to be *early* on the agenda
<Burgundavia> early like yesterday
<desertc> I realize that, but when I brought up the topic to people making the posters, we got sidetracked on a long discussion about licenses.
<desertc> It's not something high school students consider, and I did not want to take away from the momentum of the meeting.
<Burgundavia> that is why you say "these are the three licenses you can use"
<Burgundavia> choose one
<desertc> There are a lot of logos and trademark issues, obviously, but it was a brainstorming session and these are not finished products.
<Burgundavia> the doc team licensing was decided by Mako and I in about 10 minutes at Mataro
<Burgundavia> desertc: they already exist, therefor they have copyright
<Burgundavia> the only things that don't yet have copyright are those bits that haven't been created yet
<desertc> Oh, you mean the ones from the ubuntu repository -- yes, nothing to worry about there.
<Burgundavia> yes, actually
<Burgundavia> because you don't explicitly say which licenses they are under
<Burgundavia> which is a violation of the licensing of them
<Burgundavia> I really hate to beat you over the head with thijs, but licensing is the one thing that can sink you, completely
<Madpilot> just for the record, my posters have their licensing info right on them...
<desertc> Email me an example of the COPYING file that you mean.  I did not see such a file when they were referenced on the Ubuntu Forums
<Burgundavia> here is an example:
<Burgundavia> roughcut.svg author: Brian Burger licsense: CC-pd (the url to the license)
<Burgundavia> one line for each file in the repo
<Burgundavia> listing all authors of each piece
<desertc> Yes, I see.
<Burgundavia> and then you explicitly say that sending a file to you needs to have a license or it will use the default one
<Burgundavia> having clear copyright also means that eventually the good posters can be distributed with ubuntu itself
<desertc> I will be sure to get that information up to a site where we can host the files.
<Burgundavia> it also needs to be in any tarball you send to anybody
<Burgundavia> because that is distribution
<desertc> You're coming across loud and clear.
<Burgundavia> that is good, thanks
<Burgundavia> the other thing that makes everybodies life easier to make certain you keep stuff in editable formats
<Burgundavia> svg, jpg, png
<Burgundavia> and if they are working in the gimp, getting the gimp format with layers is good too
<Burgundavia> although we want the end distribution to be done via PDF
<desertc> I produce DVDs for my LUG each month, and I always use a license file for all the work.  Further, I always obtain permission when the license is not stated.  I am 100% on the topic.
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<desertc> But, you've got to have some flexibility when you're in the middle of a creative process.  You say no, that's wrong, and you lose the momentum!
<Burgundavia> I disagree
<desertc> Well, you make a valid point, regardless that we disagree about the distribution rights (fair use under education clause).  I did not even keep track of who had created what items, because I was leading the meeting.  Keeping track of the authors and licenses will be important if we want to use any of the material.
<desertc> This brainstorming session was an impromptu thing, but next meeting will need to be more organized.  I was hoping to get some team sponsorship before then, however.  What did you think about the idea of making Ubuntu Students a sub-team of Marketing?
<victorribeiro> olá, sou novato por aqui, alguem pode me passar uns bons canais de linux?
<somerville32> o rly'?
<desertc> Well - think about it.  I think it could be a good match!
<_StefanS_> the background on fridge is misaligned
<_StefanS_> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1227
<_StefanS_> ah seems to be like that for all articles.. hmm
<juliux> jenda, online?
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-11-07
<desertc> Anyone around?
<tonyyarusso> yup
<desertc> :)
<desertc> I have been watching some marketing videos.
<tonyyarusso> oh dear
<desertc> Yeah.
<Burgundavia> indeed
<desertc> What do we need to do to attract creative people to Ubuntu and allow them to create unique works of video art?
<Burgundavia> ignore most marketing stuff, it applies to big marketing orgs
<Burgundavia> we need a place for people to easily put that video art up somewhere
<desertc> Well, youtube is a start.
<Burgundavia> no, not youtube
<Burgundavia> like Mozilla id
<desertc> Yes, youtube is terrible.
<Burgundavia> http://www.firefoxflicks.com/
<Burgundavia> see if they will give up taht code
<Burgundavia> if they won't, tell me
<desertc> Oooh..
<desertc> Well, I am thinking more of the creation of the .MOV files on Ubuntu...
<desertc> Or .OGG for that matter.
<Burgundavia> you talking about getting the programs ready?
<Burgundavia> pitivi is the answer to that
<desertc> Is there a learning path where creative people can be directed to create videos?
<Burgundavia> are you talking about programs to create such videos or a campaign such as firefoxflicks?
<desertc> I am not a video person myself.  It's all I can do to take pictures and save them away.  But some people are big into video and video editing.
<desertc> Is there a tutorial that can show people how to save video and edit it on Ubuntu?
<desertc> Burgundavia: Let me look at these videos and I'll tell you....
<Burgundavia> we need better editing software
<Burgundavia> Pitivi is the way forward
<desertc> Yes, exactly like those videos!
<desertc> Then, the second part of my idea...
<desertc> Public Access Cable Television.
<desertc> But for starters, getting some video content about Ubuntu would be tops.
<desertc> I am surprised at the video quality of the Firefox videos, frankly.
<Burgundavia> again, we need the program. Pitivi is what we need
<Burgundavia> http://www.pitivi.org/
<desertc> Thanks for the link.
<Burgundavia> however, having a firefoxflicks style contest is really parallel to getting a good video editor
<Burgundavia> in fact, they compliment each other
<desertc> You're right.  Pitivi looks very nice.
<desertc> How far is the project?
<desertc> How mature?
<Burgundavia> needs a bunch of work
<desertc> Ah.
<desertc> We could put the screencasts on our local cable public access channels, for starters.
<Burgundavia> screencasts are boring documentation
<Burgundavia> popey: no offence, given I know you are going to read this :)
<desertc> But I wanted to emphasize that video is an effective marketing channel.
<Burgundavia> yes, but screencasts are not the way to do that
<desertc> Hmm -- agreed.
<Burgundavia> getting yourself on those channels would be a good thing
<Burgundavia> dress up spiffy and bring a laptop with a default install of Ubuntu on it
<desertc> What about audio content?  Any 30 second audio clips promoting Ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> not currently
<Burgundavia> that would be the point of having such a contest
<desertc> Here's another idea: Get some audio marketing into podcasts by paying for advertisement.
<Burgundavia> or better yet, get the podcasts to promote a contest, which costs us nothing
<desertc> But the 'cast community is moving to video format, so best to think of the future.
<Burgundavia> I don't see the podcast community as a target for playing ads
<desertc> Contest?  To create what?
<Burgundavia> I see them as an ally to getting people to help us make those ads for other targets
<desertc> I think putting an ad in a popular PC Tech podcast could get some mileage. 
<desertc> (What do people in other countries say who use kilometers?  I guess they don't have the phrase, 'get some mileage'.)
<desertc> Anyway, I think it might have some traction to get the Ubuntu message to a typically Windows podcast.
<Burgundavia> mileage is pretty much a common term across all of English-dom
<Burgundavia> ads in podcast == bad
<Burgundavia> them talking about us == good
<desertc> Hmm
<desertc> Maybe I could get some interview spots with them, at least.
<desertc> http://www.accesschannel.com/whatisaccess.asp
<desertc> Interesting that the Firefox Flicks are copyrighted by Firefox.
<desertc> Burgundavia: Your talk on copyright attribution the other night has me all worked up.  I am watching derivative works and wondering why they do not attribute their sources, or whether an original, modified source needs to be attributed or otherwise completely not used.
<desertc> I started to read American copyright law, but, oh my gosh, is that some long legal code.
<desertc> Then, I come to find out that Australian copyright law is even more restrictive than the American code.  Makes one want to generate everything by hand, which is, I guess, what everyone has been doing for the Ubuntu Marketing effort.
<Burgundavia> not really
<Burgundavia> ignore copyright law, pay attention to the licenses
<desertc> Not really?
<Burgundavia> people have been creating such from scratch because they cannot find the existing stuff
<desertc> Well, I am just venting frustration.  I understand the copyright laws are a legal morass right now, when considering computer technology.
<desertc> As long as we can create new content on Ubuntu, then it isn't all bad.
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-11-03
<rjian> ellow everyone
<e-jat> elo .. 
<quesh-m> salut e-jat 
<e-jat> elo quesh-i 
<e-jat> may i know is there any brochure for desktop like server edition brochure ? 
<quesh-m> e-jat, i think there is some
<e-jat> owh nice .. can i hv the url so i can dload .. 
<e-jat> i seeking for it @ official site .. but cant find any .. or maybe wrong keyword search :)
<quesh-m> let me see ..
<e-jat> is it in here http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/desktopedition ?
<quesh-m> search here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<e-jat> ok thanks .. 
<quesh-m> http://www.ubuntu.com/files/server/UbuntuServerBrochure804LTS.pdf
<quesh-m> this one, but for desktop edition ?
<gpd> Hi. I am preparing a 10 minute presentation on Ubuntu and its efforts / success at crossing the chasm towards the mass desktop / fixing bug 1.  
<gpd> Can anyone point me to useful material / references on the subject? Thanks in advance.
<gpd> I am looking on: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam
<gpd> if it makes you feel any better - I've been using Ubuntu since Warty and Linux since 1997 -- this is a presentation to 100 MBA students :)
<gpd> It seems that ubuntu desktop faces the chasm. 'bowling balls' are coming in the form of Dell, Best Buy, Netbooks / moblin, Edubuntu / schools, small business via LTS and windows users via Wubi.
<gpd> are there any figures for intrepid downloads?
<gpd> guess i'm on my own then... :(
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-11-04
<gpd> in a big way ;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-11-09
<FloridaBSD> I think it would be nice if we could start partnering with the engineering and coputerscience deaprtments of certian wellknown universities and jinor colleges
<BHSPitLappy> somehow I doubt that guy would get accepted into any "jinor colleges"
<johnc4510-laptop> New UWN issue is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue116
<johnc4510-laptop> New UWN issue is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue116
<johnc4510-laptop> slipped    sorry
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-11-02
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> Im going to reboot, so everyone im helping, be patient [AMSG]
<cprofitt> hey johnc4510 how are ya?
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-11-03
 * cprofitt waves to the team
<Flannel> Howdy cprofitt 
<cprofitt> hey Flannel 
<Flannel> popey: I don't see it on the fridge calendar.  But that might be PEBKAC.
<cprofitt> pebkac -- lol
<Flannel> Wait, we're being asked to put our name down to do "stuff"?  without even knowing what said stuff is?
 * popey shrugs
 * cprofitt shrugs too
<popey> :)
<popey> bed
<popey> nn
<popey> btw I prefer PICNIC to PEBKAC
<popey> Problem In Chair, Not In Computer
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> that is a good one too
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-11-04
<tumbleweed> howdy, just uploaded http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/en/material/poster/ubuntu-za-karmic-poster
<tumbleweed> the thumbnail looks like somebody elses
<Takyoji> Apparently some type of filename collision within the thumbnail cache
<tumbleweed> Takyoji: yeah, looked like that
<tumbleweed> poster.png is pretty generic :P
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-11-06
<Smooch1502> hi
<Smooch1502> no one on
<Smooch1502> ?
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-11-07
<Ddorda>  I want to pay to advertise Ubuntu, but I think that maybe there is an agreement between Compumedia (which is the representative of Ubuntu in Israel) and Ubuntu that says that Compumedia is the only advertiser of Ubuntu in Israel. how can I check it?
<Ddorda> I mean between Compumedia and Canonical*
<Takyoji> Pay to advertise in what way? Otherwise I don't have any specific advise.
<Ddorda> adverts on paved roads, or maybe TV ads.. 
<Ddorda> it depends on how much we will have :P
<Takyoji> ahh
<Ddorda> well, any idea?
<Takyoji> I'm not entirely sure; perhaps others may have an idea. This channel is usually a slow with responses
<Ddorda> oh.. but I can't keep the computer to much open =\
<Ddorda> maybe there's someone I can mail?
<Flannel> Ddorda: Ask on loco-contacts, they should be able to point you in the right direction.  I'm not having any luck finding an email address at the moment
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-11-08
<hwl> What's bug #1 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu Jaunty "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<hwl> lol
<hwl> Need any help?
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue167
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-11-08
<highvoltage> hi! should it be spreadubuntu.com or spreadubuntu.org? (asking for UWN)
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-11-09
<coz_> hey all
<alpha_> hello
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-11-09
<olychron> is there a review process for submissions to this site?
<olychron> just curious how this community polices usage of brand out there in the world. anyone know?
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-11-10
<ashickur-noor> hi
<ashickur-noor> need some help about Ubuntu marketing
<ashickur-noor> ??
<ashickur-noor> any body here?
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-11-10
<logantr4> olá
<logantr4> será que alguém pode me ajudar com o flash player 11.2
<logantr4> ??
#ubuntu-marketing 2013-11-10
<Zackify> Hey
